# what is the largest breed of livebearer



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I've googled and havent come up with much  help please?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Most likely the blue whale...


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Well I mean for an aquarium or pond. And I'm looking for oviparous fish, meaning egg laying. Though mollies are live bearers, they are indeed oviparous and not mammals like the whale. Thanks for trying though, any other guesses?


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

The largest livebearer is the piscivorous _Belonesox_.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Let me repgrase that. I am looking for oviparous live bearers, not live bearing mammals. Whales aren't technically fish  sorry for the confusion


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I meant rephrase. And thanks kuni I will look those up. Much appreciated


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I think there are some rays that are live bearer too


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Any ideas which ones?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like they all do... Motoro included.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> Most likely the blue whale...


Lol. But this week I saw a guppy at a store which was like 2.5-ish inches.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Wow I have yet to see one bigger than an inch but ive heard the longer they stay virgins the larger they get as an adult and they yield higher broods too. Let me know of any others too please


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Platy, swordtails are two larger ones. Four-Eyed Fish Anableps get up to a foot long. And yes, if you let a female guppy grow to full size without being constantly harrassed by males, they are much larger and healthier. And when kept with other females with no males present, they are more social.


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Ameca Splendens may not be the largest.
But, I was amazed at the size of their fry.


----------

